# Taking the plunge



## pimp1911 (Oct 22, 2004)

My first post. Hello everybody. I am eyeing a 1989 240sx Hatch. The good thing is the original engine is out of the car already. I plan on doing a SR swap and getting a engine kit from Heavy Throttle. Are their engines in pretty good condition and are they pre inspected by them. Or will I have to go into the engine. 

Thanks


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

heavy throttle is pretty good i hear.


----------



## jeong (Jul 22, 2004)

ht = :thumbup:


----------

